
Show HN: geoteo.net -  the easiest way to share your location - jcfrei
http://geoteo.net/
======
jcfrei
See the about section for any questions regarding why I did this little side
project. One important reason missing on that list is that I had an existing
api written in C++ that would allow me to store location information in memory
relatively easily. so it was basically just a matter of writing the javascript
client.

